# R120 and Mythos ...together at last!



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

The R120 bought on this forum is now up and running. A new Mythos One CP made its debut as well. Initially had an EK43 single dosing with preweighed tins, which was replaced with the R120. The E10 works with the Vesuvius, the R120 the L1. For better workflow, got the Mythos with the R120 now just bag grinding and Decaf. Also used to cup my roasts as it better represents the flavours. The EK produces some crazy good tasting shots but you'd need another EK to replicate it.

Impressed with the fluffiness of the Mythos grind plus the accuracy of the dosing - I use it with a full hopper. Not having to spent an hour at weekends weighing out tins is another benefit plus the workflow is significantly smoother.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

That R120 is huuuuuge. What're we seeing here, outdoor market?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Really nice. That must take some setting up!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not bad at all, my question is what water you using?


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

This is today at Barnes Farmers Market. The R120 is on a table 16cm lower than the one with the machines on and its still huge. Weighs in at 37kg - took me a few goes to get the best technique but is ok now. Takes about an hour to 1hr 15mins set up, with the machines 30 to 45 mins before up to temp, depending on how much flushing. Two of us man the machines with my better half dealing with orders, payments, bag grinding etc.. We get a higher proportion wanting it ground compared to online so the R120 comes into its own then.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I do like the R120 it's quite a grinder wish I had one for home sometimes.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Jony said:


> Not bad at all, my question is what water you using?


 Waitrose Essentials from food grade plastic water container supplied via Flojet which also feeds the pitcher rinser


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Glad to hear that haha


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Jony said:


> I do like the R120 it's quite a grinder wish I had one for home sometimes.


 When I bought it off the forum he was experiencing more retention than before. However, I was putting about 150 preweighed doses through each weekend and wasn't seeing hardly any retention. Bag grinding is superb even when grinding Turkish for one customer.


----------



## ianskelly (Oct 31, 2013)

amazing set up! i have a londinium r and a mazzer major. i am looking to upgrade my grinder. i tend to drink low acidity italian style espresso. which grinder [with low retention as i only drink 2 per day] Would you say would pair best?


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

For that style of drink I would probably go with conical. I now use the Mythos with the V and the E10 with the Londinium as it's works better I think. If you got a Niche, you could see if you prefer the conic flavour rather than flat then maybe upgrade to a top single dose conic, monolith etc.., You easily then sell the Niche anywhere at virtually no loss... win, win.

I also have a Niche and it's biggest selling point is workflow at the quality it produces. I think my E10 tastes better but would never use it at home, preferring the Niche for day to day. The only one I use other than that is the R120 which is superb but too big for any counter!


----------

